# irydehorses4lyfes art and edits



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

OK so, I've been doing sig. edits for a while, just now started to get good at it. Just wanted to share them. 

































And here is a photo manip. just for the heck of it. :lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Only the first one shows up for me. It is very well done!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Only the first one shows up for me. It is very well done!


They are all on Photobucket now.  They weren't when I first posted them. They should all show up now.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! Very good. PS, right?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Wow! Very good. PS, right?


Thanks!
Nope.  GIMP with a laptop touchpad. :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a few older ones I've done. =)


















And another photo edit/manip. Added the horse, it wasn't there originally. I'll probably just end up posting all my photo edits here, not just my sigs.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Could you possibly make one of my horse?
An help me put it as my signature like yours?

Those are very well done!
Impressive!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Could you possibly make one of my horse?
> An help me put it as my signature like yours?
> 
> Those are very well done!
> Impressive!


Sure. What exactly would you like done? Pm with the image in a link, and let me know what you want done, and I'll do it. 

Thanks!!! I didn't think I was THAT amazing at it. :lol:


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Could you do me one too  ?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Very very nice! How the heck did you do these? I use GIMP also, but I mainly use it for drawing. I've tried doing manips and such but I Suck at it! lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Painted Hotrod's sig.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks!!
I love it!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> Could you do me one too  ?


Sure.  It might take me a while though, as I am in the middle of making a ton of clay ornaments for people who are buying them, but I should have it done within the week. =)



omgpink said:


> Very very nice! How the heck did you do these? I use GIMP also, but I mainly use it for drawing. I've tried doing manips and such but I Suck at it! lol


Thanks!! Well, I took Graphic Design I and II in high school, so I learned how to do a lot of stuff through that, but besides that I have just spent a lot of time, experimenting around, seeing what works and what doesn't. I take full advantage of having multiple layers. Most of the brush strokes you see in my sigs and edits have been downloaded. You can google deviant art gimp brushes, and you'll find there are a LOT of pages of brushes people have made. I've been doing this for 3 years off and on. I think the key to getting good at it is to spend time when you aren't stressed or have anything else to do and just reading tutorials about how to do certain things in GIMP, or whatnot. But like I said, I took a couple classes on graphic design, I just expanded on that knowledge in my free time. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Thanks!!
> I love it!


You are welcome!! I had fun doing it!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

TwisterRush, let me know what you want done for your sig. =) You can post the pics here(larger is better), and just let me know what you would like me to do for your sig, what color for the background, etc, and I'll get right to it!. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok soooo I made a new signature for another forum I frequent. 
I have never done something like this before, nor known how to until recently...very pleased with this one!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

These are awesome! You do great work with them.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

rangergirl56m said:


> These are awesome! You do great work with them.


Thanks! =) I enjoy it a lot. =D


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay sorry, i will get the photos on here right now and the info. 
Thanks !


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright. 
Well My Horse's Name is Indigo. ( i dont currently have a show name yet)
I dont really mind the backround or color, So you can suprise me  i really like your sig layout though !


























If you want more, than feel free to ask, i have millions !


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

So I was bored...and decided to experiment around with a few different techniques and layering ideas...I think it looks alright? I had issues with getting the neck angles right....it still looks off to me. I think the neck where it meets the head is a bit too skinny, as is the face a bit. =/ I haven't tried to do anything like this before.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> Alright.
> Well My Horse's Name is Indigo. ( i dont currently have a show name yet)
> I dont really mind the backround or color, So you can suprise me  i really like your sig layout though !
> 
> ...


If you have any favorite pics, besides those, I can include them somewhere in it as well. =) I'll get started on it sometime in the next few days. =)


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

There you go  
Its my absolute favourite haha. 
You can use as little or as many photos as you like !


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> There you go
> Its my absolute favourite haha.
> You can use as little or as many photos as you like !


Ok. Haha, I'll see what looks best.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you do one of my girls?

From left: Irish Dream, Silver Sabre, Night Heat, Traces of Gold, and Love Story...









Thank you!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Can you do one of my girls?
> 
> From left: Irish Dream, Silver Sabre, Night Heat, Traces of Gold, and Love Story...
> 
> ...


Sure, it might take me a few days to get it done, as I have to do TwisterRush's as well. =)
What would you like done, a signature, or pic, or background, or what?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a pic, or a signature, whichever one takes less time...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Just a pic, or a signature, whichever one takes less time...


Ah, it's not a matter of time. =P I have wayyy too much time on my hands, trust me. ;] I'll do both. =)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

aaaw thank you


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> aaaw thank you


No problem!  I have fun with these!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here you go TwisterRush.  I tried something a little different with this one. Hope you like it. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's another sig edit I did for another forum I'm on.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you !


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Can you do one of my girls?
> 
> From left: Irish Dream, Silver Sabre, Night Heat, Traces of Gold, and Love Story...
> 
> ...


Ahhhh!! I forgot about this one til now!! :-( Sorry!!! I'll get right on it. =)

Also...I'm reviving this...will probably posting some of my artwork of various kinds in here as well...may not all be horsey. :wink:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Prepare for a flood of art of various materials. :lol: I just recently re-found my files I had saved.

Pencil.









































































































Pencil/crayon.









Cont. on next post.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Pencil cont.









Ink and pencil.









Calligraphy/ink

















3'x1.5' pencil(from 4 years ago)









Colored Pencil.









Watercolor

















Oil pastel 









Sharpie.









Graphic design(older stuff)



























Messing around in Adobe Illustrator(I hated using this program in class!)


















New graphic design cont. next post.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Experimenting around with my pen tablet:









That is all. :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Also- if anyone has any tips for me for any of the styles I've done, it's more than welcome. =)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Have you ever used PS? Do you think you could give me some tips on how to make.... Cool stuff using CS4 or 7.0?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> ^ Have you ever used PS? Do you think you could give me some tips on how to make.... Cool stuff using CS4 or 7.0?


I use GIMP, but I was taught all that I know in CS3, but I can sure as heck try to give you tips if you'd like. 
What all would you like to know about, or hints or such on how to do? You can PM me if it'd be easier, or whatever. =)


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

The drawings are amazing! I love the Arabian in colored pencil... so pretty! The pony jumping (1st one) is very god as well!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

pony hunter rydr said:


> The drawings are amazing! I love the Arabian in colored pencil... so pretty! The pony jumping (1st one) is very good as well!


Thanks!! The first one was a final for my drawing class my Junior year. =) It was a pain to get the accurate dimensions without the hooves, but it's one of the best head shots I've done.
I love how the Arabian turned out as well. I hadn't done a complete side view in a while, let alone in colored pencil.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a new one I did today! Critique and advice is more than welcome.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a simple edit of the image above. Personally, I like this one better.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh I love them both!!! Lol, I dont mean to sound rude but are you done with my photo yet?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Oh I love them both!!! Lol, I dont mean to sound rude but are you done with my photo yet?


I'm going to be honest, yours has given me trouble. :lol: It's not been cooperating the way I wanted it to, so I've been trying a different way. I'm hoping to have it done by the end of this week, ok? =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> I'm going to be honest, yours has given me trouble. :lol: It's not been cooperating the way I wanted it to, so I've been trying a different way. I'm hoping to have it done by the end of this week, ok? =)


Because your photo has so much background detail, it's taking me a while to get it all removed smoothly, and I've got that part almost done, and then the rest of it won't take long at all. =) But here's what I've got so far. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10-
I'm done with yours.  I definitely tried a different style with yours, and I hope you like it.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it!!!! Its amazing! Thank you SO much!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> I love it!!!! Its amazing! Thank you SO much!


You're very welcome! I'm glad you like it. 
I'd be lying if I said it didn't give me a run for my money. :lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, yeah my girls can do that! haha


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol, yeah my girls can do that! haha


Haha, there was just SO much detail in the background it made it hard to cut out...and then with so many main objects, I had to simplify the background, yet keep it with a certain amount of depth. Hehe....congrats. =P You kept me busy for a week. :wink:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol your welcome... I would LOVE to do the things you do, but I just cant, it confuses me lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol your welcome... I would LOVE to do the things you do, but I just cant, it confuses me lol


Haha, yeah I'm sure I wouldn't be able to do what I do either if it weren't for the two years of graphic design classes I took in school. =P But even without, I'm sure with practice you could figure it out!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey could you just remove the bars in this for me please?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Hey could you just remove the bars in this for me please?


I don't know how well I can, but I can sure try. =)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Thanks so much


No problem. =) I know I _can_ remove text from a simple image, but removing something that is actually in the image, besides just a stray hair or something...it's going to be challenging, but I am going to try anyway! Who knows, maybe I can do it well, and will just have taught myself how to! =P


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I tried myself and it turned out badly good thing I remembered to save the original I never remember to do that lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Yeah I tried myself and it turned out badly good thing I remembered to save the original I never remember to do that lol


Ctrl + z = undo. If you edit pictures, you need shortcuts to undo things quickly. If you haven't saved the image yet, and think you have screwed something up, just hit ctrl +z until whatever it is you want to undo is undone. =)

Hot Keys for GIMP:
Ctrl + c = copy
Ctrl + v = paste
Ctrl + x = delete
Ctrl + y = redo
Ctrl + z = undo
Ctrl + shift + a = unselect all
Ctrl + a = select all


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much  GIMP so confuses me sometimes lol


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha, yeah, it tends to do that. I found out through past experiences of 'oops' that undo is a very very very helpful thing, even if the image has been saved, but not closed. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. =) I just made a Bluecanvas account and I'm trying to sell some of my photos I've taken...so I guess this is just a shameless post to maybe try and gain some interest and possibly help get my stuff out there?
equus1016's Canvas - BLUECANVAS.com profile, Online Art Gallery, Artist Social Network Please take a look, and let me know what you think, and if you think the pricing is too much or little please let me know. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright...time for an update-ish thing. =P First off, I got a new mouse!  it's a Logitech Darkfield. My fiancee got it for me. ^_^ It works on any surface, so I can finally edit not only on flat, hard surfaces! It works on my couch cushions! :shock: Logitech® Performance Mouse MX? So I've been experimenting with it and now I'm working on a new sig, thing-ish thing. I'm experimenting around with renders and layers...complicated things. :shock: NONE of what you see in the background is brushwork. I think it adds a new level of professionalism. It's a work in progress. 
Critique or suggestions anyone? =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok so...just letting everyone know that I'm putting out my services for making signatures for people, if some of y'all haven't gone into the new requests section.  http://www.horseforum.com/art-requests/personalized-signature-edits-44945/#post520064 
I'm looking for things to keep myself busy with for a while. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Alrighty...I did a different type of drawing tonight. I'm not very good with legs and hooves when drawing horses, so I decided to work on those tonight. Not to mention I added the skeletal structure as well. I kinda like how it turned out.
Critique is more than welcome.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I've used charcoal before, but never for anything of this type...so I tried something new tonight. =) Hanoverian stallion(it looks SO much better in person)-


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Did this today: colored pencil paint mare.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's another signature edit I did tonight for my fiance for another forum. I think it turned out _really_ well. =)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Been on a edit kick again lately. :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Hey could you just remove the bars in this for me please?


DONE!!!  By all means, _not_ the best ever, but I tried and I think I did a dang good job at that.
Before:








After:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a little info, at the moment I'm working on a 1.5' by 1' acrylic painting of a mule that I will be uploading photos of as it progresses. =)
I will be posting a pic tomorrow, as I just finished the background and sky. =)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow thank you so so much its brillient


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Wow thank you so so much its brillient


You are welcome!  I didn't think I'd be able to come close to getting it removed. :shock:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

irydehorses4lyfe said:


> Just a little info, at the moment I'm working on a 1.5' by 1' acrylic painting of a mule that I will be uploading photos of as it progresses. =)
> I will be posting a pic tomorrow, as I just finished the background and sky. =)


Here it is.  Work in progress...ignore the glare. -_-


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I decided to get back into working with charcoal, as it's one of my favorite mediums. I'm hoping to do a bunch more in charcoal now.
Charcoal sketch of a quarter horse. I'll upload a new pic tomorrow with my camera in good daylight, but for now, a webcam pic of it.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are some new sketches! I've decided to focus on working with charcoal for now. If anyone has any suggestions for me I would really appreciate it.
Also, I would like to know if anyone thinks my work is commission-worthy, as I would love to be able to sell my work. =)

*updated pic of the sketch above*









Hanoverian Stallion:









Wolf:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried out something new today.
Decided to try out digital sketching using my tablet. I think it looks alright? The head on the horse bothers me some though, although I can't quite figure out what.

_Please_ don't hesitate to give suggestions or comments on this. I really would like to see what I could improve on with this.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

*bump*

I keep asking for critique and helpful suggestions on how to get better with my last few pieces of work, and no one is helping me out on this.

Please?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

what graphic program do you have


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

whiskeynoo said:


> what graphic program do you have


I jump between Gimp and Photoshop cs3. =) But I'm trying to start to use PS more often.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i use gimp and the only thing i can say for your last image would be to use the durn/dodge tool more and then blend blend blend in the direction the muscles and structure on the horse and i can see in your drawings that you do understand the structure and muscle shape of the horse. the back ground is done really nicely  

ive only really just started using my tablet so im no master also for your age its looking really good keep it up


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

whiskeynoo said:


> i use gimp and the only thing i can say for your last image would be to use the durn/dodge tool more and then blend blend blend in the direction the muscles and structure on the horse and i can see in your drawings that you do understand the structure and muscle shape of the horse. the back ground is done really nicely
> 
> ive only really just started using my tablet so im no master also for your age its looking really good keep it up


I've been using the blur tool for the blending of the layers. I've not have much success with the blend tool, but I suppose I've not figured out how to do it correctly yet. Digital drawings/paintings are a new realm for me, as I used to just stick to photo manips/edits and graphics.

I don't quite get why you say that I should use the burn/dodge tool? How would that help me with the appearance?

I've also just started taking full use of my tablet. It's difficult to work on perfecting!

Thanks, I've been drawing horses since I was 8, working with graphic design since I was 17 and I'll be 20 this year. All I can do is learn what I'm doing wrong and work with that to improve. =)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

when i do a digital piece i put an all over base color down then from there the burn/dodge tool lightens the color or darkens it. so in the darker areas of the horse you could use the burn tool and it darkens your base color, then you can blend it with the base color in the way of the horse structure same thing goes with the dodge you can use that to pick out the glossy areas of the coat.

i hope you know what i mean xD i wouldn't blame you if you never I'm terrible at explaining things D: 

i had to do a lot of little practice drawings with my tablet first i just couldn't get used to the slipperiness of it


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

whiskeynoo said:


> when i do a digital piece i put an all over base color down then from there the burn/dodge tool lightens the color or darkens it. so in the darker areas of the horse you could use the burn tool and it darkens your base color, then you can blend it with the base color in the way of the horse structure same thing goes with the dodge you can use that to pick out the glossy areas of the coat.
> 
> i hope you know what i mean xD i wouldn't blame you if you never I'm terrible at explaining things D:
> 
> i had to do a lot of little practice drawings with my tablet first i just couldn't get used to the slipperiness of it


Ohhh. That makes a lot of sense! I've just been modifying the color on the swatch each time I need a different shade. It didn't cross my mind to use the burn/dodge tool for that! That would probably save me a lot of time. 

Haha, no worries. I appreciate the advice and tips.

Yeah, It's really weird going from using a mouse or laptop touchpad for designs to using a tablet which is 100% accurate.


----------

